# alternative to kg461



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Unfortunately, my kg 461 got stolen. I don't know yet how I'll do for insurance yet, but I'm expecting a pretty modest claims payment. So, any suggestions on current frames that might compare similarly re: ride and cost?

Though the low-end of the Look line, the 461 was a good bike. Nothing in the current line-up seems similar, but maybe I can track down a leftover 565, which looks like a nice frame that never found it's market. Any thoughts on frames from other brands that might be similar? 

Thanks,


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*555*

The 555 is what filled that spot in the lineup. I'm starting my fifth season on my KG461. It's my second bike for early season use, so the mileage is split between it and a 585.

With some looking you can find left over 555 frames for $1200 or less. I've seen the 585 down to $2300. There's always E-bay, but no warranty on most of those sales.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

______________________________________________________________________

eDiscountbikes has new 565 frames under a grand. If you look around on ebay you can find one built up with Ultegra for about $2,200.00. Lots of sizes.


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I hadn't checked their site recently. I do watch ebay pretty closely, but nothing in my size. Right now I have a lead on a Ridley Excalibur, which seems quite nice, but a bit different.


----------

